# Tieffflieger



## es_nervt (24. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin vor einiger Zeit durch Zufall auf dieses "Fahrrad" gestossen und hab direkt gewusst: Das muss ich haben. Das Dumme ist nun nur, dass ich mich nach neuen Infos dazu sehne. Ich hab schon mit BW gemailt und ihnen unteranderm meine G-Boxx-Idee unterbreitet, aber leider noch keine neuen Infos erhalten. Wer also irgend was weiss setze es bitte hier rein. 1000 Dank....


----------



## daif (27. Dezember 2004)

ruf am besten mal bei BW an,
ist wohl zur Zeit das beste um eine schnelle Antwort zu bekommen!!

zu der Getriebe Idee:
uns hat man beim BW-Tag gesagt, dass wenn man eine Idee hat und ne Skizze (im besten Fall ne gescheite Zeichnung) kann man sich mit ihnen in Verbindung setzen und dann bespricht man ob/wie man das Umsetzen könnte....

Viel Glück also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es_nervt (13. Januar 2005)

So, ich selbst hab jetzt was Neues. Für die, die es interesiert:

In Serie wird es wohl erst gegen Sommer 05 zu haben sein.
Mit den heissen Laufrädern, wie auf dem Foto auf der BW-Homepage wird es saftige 7000-7500 kosten.


----------



## carloz (13. Januar 2005)

Aaaalta Schweede...  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (13. Januar 2005)

Das wird Fettkloß gefallen, der wünscht sich doch mehr Exklusivität. Und wenn ein Rad bei 7500 Steinen nicht exklusiv ist (Grundpreis 5000, wo sind hier eigentlich die 25% Preisnachlaß ), dann muß wohl Canondale das Teil bauen - die würden glatt 10000 verlangen...


----------



## Lumix (13. Januar 2005)

es_nervt schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich selbst hab jetzt was Neues. Für die, die es interesiert:
> 
> In Serie wird es wohl erst gegen Sommer 05 zu haben sein.
> Mit den heissen Laufrädern, wie auf dem Foto auf der BW-Homepage wird es saftige 7000-7500 kosten.



Worauf beziehst Du Serie? bei dem Preis wird es wohl ein Sonderanfertigung bleiben  

Das Teil ist aber auch SUPERGEIL!!!!!











Lumix


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Januar 2005)

> Das wird Fettkloß gefallen, der wünscht sich doch mehr Exklusivität.


   

genau so isses - ich bestelle 35 stück und spendiere ne forumsrunde tieffflieger   

ich leide im moment sowieso unter größenwahn . hoffe das das bald vorbei ist


----------



## es_nervt (13. Januar 2005)

Mit "Serie" mein ich natürlich für jederman (der die Kohle hat) zu haben. 25% gibbet leider nicht, Toni hat mir gesagt, dass der Preis eh schon auf Direktverkauf ist. Sonderanfertigung ist es eh in der Hinsicht, dass man die Komponenten vollkommen selbst zusammen stellen kann. Ich hab auch schon mal wegen na G-Boxx angefragt und es wird geschaut, ob das geht, soll aber gut aussehen.
Ich hoff nun auf den Sommer und darauf, dass mein Sparschwein schnell wächst...


----------



## Oli69 (12. Mai 2006)

Leute, der Tieffflieger lebt  !
Schaut mal rein unter www.tieffflieger.de


----------

